# Names for In-Home Cooking Classes



## mrsttaylor (Jan 13, 2010)

I am a military wife and found myself cooking for other people's husbands and teaching other wives to cook simple dishes. Several wives suggested I teach cooking classes in my home. What are some good names (catchy/cute) for a cooking class? I have formal Italian training but cook all types of foods and desserts. I liked Chick in the Kitchen but it was taken  Thanks!


----------

